# TwistTheWeb Thread



## Username (Jun 3, 2013)

This is a thread where you can discuss TwistTheWeb. You can ad anything, lags, bugs, good things, funny conversations or anything that has to do with Twisttheweb. 

If you aren't already, join the page, it's really fun! 


One thing I have to say: The 2x2 scrambles are ridiculously easy, and that combined with keyboard timing is really stupid. Does anyone know an admin/mod/someone who can try to recode the scrambles?


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 3, 2013)

In!


----------



## janelle (Jun 3, 2013)

There's already a thread about it by the creator. As for the scrambles, you might want to ask Luis if he can do something about it since I believe he's the one managing the site. It doesn't seem like he gets on speedsolving too much anymore so an easier way to contact him would probably be through TTW's Facebook Group which he updates weekly for the competition with the live results.


----------

